# You are in my mind and my heart



## Tecomán

Hello, can somebody help me with this phrase please? " I would knew I would miss you but I didn´t know how much, you´re in my mind and my heart. Is this correct? I speak spanish and would be " Sabía que te extrañaría pero no sabía cuanto, estás en mi mente y en mi corazón." But I need to translate to turkish. Please help me. Thank you so much.


----------



## Volcano

*Aklımda ve kalbimdesin.*


----------



## Tecomán

Hi Volcano, thank you, could you help me with the other words, please? I need translate all the phrase. Thank you so much for all.


----------



## Volcano

I would know that I would miss you but I didn´t know how much, you´re in my mind and my heart.

*Seni özleyeceğimi biliyordum ama ne kadar özleyeceğimi bilmiyordum, aklımda ve kalbimdesin.*


----------



## Tecomán

Thank you so much again Volcano, It´s important for me. I hope to learn turkish one day and to know Turkey. It would be fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## Paolo18

Can someone translate "Forever in my heart" in Turkish?
Its for my girlfriend, i dont know if its enough effective but its better than nothing 
Thanks!


----------



## beyazlale

Forever in my heart: Sonsuza kadar kalbimde

But it would be better to say "Sonsuza kadar kalbimde olacaksın.".


----------



## shiningstar

a little addition to beyazlale's suggestion "Sonsuza kadar kalbimdesin"


----------



## ch32

You can also use this one:

"Sonsuza *dek* kalbimdesin."


----------

